# ENWorld through Tapatalk (on iOS)



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 21, 2011)

I visited ENWorld from my iPhone and was promptly informed that the  Tapatalk app could prove a more superior solution.

Indeed, in some important ways it is. Biggest pro: Forums load vastly faster than they do through a computer's web browser.

There are a few cons though. Partially non-critical features like rating of posts, the sorts of account personalization features of members that one gets by being a paying member are invisible, composing complex posts with images or code are unavailable. I miss them slightly but it isn't a big deal, certainly not a deal breaker compared to faster forum navigation it gives.

I'm having one single major annoyance that I cannot see a way to fix though, I'm hoping maybe someone can give some guidance. When I login to ENWorld through Tapatalk, every time, I'm greeted with:

"Permission Error
Security error, you may not have permission to access"

Every time.

[It seems that Tapatalk opens up to something called "Latest". All "Latest" tabs respond with the same "Permission Error"]

I was about to give up on the app and go back to using the built in web browser for visiting ENWorld, but I figured out what I needed to do to get to the good stuff. But I still get the Permission Error every bleeping time I login.

I also get Permission Error when trying to read My Topics and My Posts through Tapatalk. Not sure why I should not have permission to read my own posts . . .

What can I do to make the "Permission Error" stop? Is this a setting ENWorld had to fix server-side for Tapatalk to access it correctly? Is there something I need to do with my ENWorld account settings to see My Topics and My Posts through Tapatalk?


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 21, 2011)

Eric Anondson said:


> I visited ENWorld from my iPhone and was promptly informed that the  Tapatalk app could prove a more superior solution.
> 
> Indeed, in some important ways it is. Biggest pro: Forums load vastly faster than they do through a computer's web browser.
> 
> ...




Easy. First off learn BBC code and turn the option on to display it. 
[SBlock]   Cuz * bbc code* is your  friend. 






 [/sblock] 
It the only way will you access to the functionality that is missing from tapatalk due to its lack of a wysiwyg.  Unfortunately, tapatalk does not render every bit of BBC code but it does render img tags, most text styles, default smiles, and color...  on android at least.  Those it doesn't render it spaces out... usually, or not.  

 Now for your next issue, change what page tapatalk opens to by default.  My default view is set to Forems and not Latest topics which is what is giving you the permissions error.   Also, I suggest that you go through and star threads on tapatalk that you are subscribed to because tapatalk does not recognize subscriptions (100% of the time).

Remember, tapatalk is  multiplatform is as a result its makers are trying to only include "vanilla build" functionality that exists on the cms-s that it is being built to support.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk for the lolz.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 21, 2011)

Turning on BBCode did not stop the "Permission Error" I'm getting.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 21, 2011)

Eric Anondson said:


> Turning on BBCode did not stop the "Permission Error" I'm getting.




I know, which is because Enworld doesn't have that functionality (in a sense of a module that is compatible with tapatalk) hense it's giving the error.

That is why you should change the default screen view from "Latest" to something that _ just works_ like "Favorites" or "Forems" then forget that "Latest" exists when you view enworld through tapatalk


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 21, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> That is why you should change the default screen view from "Latest" to something that _ just works_ like "Favorites" or "Forems" then forget that "Latest" exists when you view enworld through tapatalk




I'd be happy to forget "Latest". I must be a dunce because I believe I've tapped on everything in the app. I cannot find where to change the default screen view. Explain it like to a child, because I'm not sure what BBCode has to do with fixing this and the is no button in settings that I see.


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2011)

The latest posts option uses the search function - which isn't available to non-subscribers.  Unfortunately, Tapatalk isn't anything we have any control over - it's a 3rd party app.  The only real solution would be to ask them to change the design of their app.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 31, 2011)

I've solved on my own. The "feature" was already there. 

The fix so as to not see "permission error" is to rearrange the toolbar on the bottom of the Tapatalk screen. "Latest" is the default leftmost button. Tapatalk defaults to sign in to whatever the leftmost button is. 

Go to More>Edit. Rearrange the toolbar to replace "Latest" as the leftmost button. I put "Favorites" there instead. 

Win!


----------

